# Text in HTML vertikal schreiben ?



## xaitech (24. September 2003)

Hallo,
weiss wer von euch zufällig ob man mit CSS oder HTML Text vertikal schreiben kann.

Ansonsten muss ich wohl eine Grafik einbinden 

Dange

mfg
Patrick T.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. September 2003)

Es gibt zwar eine CSS Lösung über "filter....", allerdings nur für den IE, aslo würde ich es lassen....


----------



## Galaxia (28. Oktober 2004)

ich brauchs nur für ie. kannst du mir den filter verraten? danke


----------



## aTa (28. Oktober 2004)

Machs doch einfach als Bild...


----------



## Galaxia (28. Oktober 2004)

ich bekomm die daten die ich vertikal schreiben will von einer sql-datenbank und weiß vorher nicht was da drinnen steht.....


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, dienen die Filter nur dazu, Text zu spiegeln. Zum Thema Drehen hab ich nichts gefunden. SelfHTML hilft aber in den meisten Fällen weiter.

Ich habe hier etwas gefunden. Hätte man per Forums-Suche finden können: http://www.styleassistant.de/tips/tip78.htm


----------

